# M&M Trail Camping in CT



## czimborbryan (Jun 15, 2007)

Even though the combined Mattabesett and Metacomet trails in Connecticut are over 100 miles long, there are no designated places to camp.  According to the Connecticut Forest and Park Association, there is to be no camping in undesignated locations.  This means that there is to be no camping along a trail that takes over a week to through hike.  These trails have been managed for years without proper recreation management.  The CFPA had addressed this issue by stating that there isn't enough funds to pursue the project.  Because of the lack of facility, backpackers have been forced to renegade camp along the route.  

If you are interested in finding some suggested locations for "at your own risk" camping along the M&M trails in CT, click on the CTXGuide website below and go to Adventure Forum > Feature Articles > M&M Trail Camping.

If you would like to petition the CFPA to establsih designated overnight camping along the trails, please email them at: conn.forest.assoc@snet.net


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 15, 2007)

I hear ya. The same puzzlement came over me when I first got a hold of the CT walk book around 2000... tons of long blue trails in the system, but nowhere official to camp. 

I have "renegade" camped in some real cool spots - mostly on the Nipmuck.

I wonder if the issue with lack of campsites is lack of interest, lack of volunteers, or too many property issues - or like you said, lack of funds.


Good stuff, thanks!


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 17, 2007)

I've hiked a good portion of both trails.   I would have to say that the issue behind the lack of shelters is the proximity of the trail to population centers.   I would think shelters might bring the wrong crowd out in the woods.   Partygoers and kids that have no respect for the outdoors would monopolize these areas and waste the effort being made by trail-keepers to have open access for all.    It's a shame really.     That being said,  I have sleath-camped along the trail in Massachusetts in some of the state forest areas.


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 17, 2007)

SilentCal said:


> I've hiked a good portion of both trails.   I would have to say that the issue behind the lack of shelters is the proximity of the trail to population centers.   I would think shelters might bring the wrong crowd out in the woods.   Partygoers and kids that have no respect for the outdoors would monopolize these areas and waste the effort being made by trail-keepers to have open access for all.    It's a shame really.     That being said,  I have sleath-camped along the trail in Massachusetts in some of the state forest areas.


Good point... and probably true, and sad.

But, I don't think it's necessary to have shelters - there are plenty of campsites along the CT AT with no facilities. All you need are some designated spots. Oh well, I guess that kind of makes it more fun.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 17, 2007)

They could probably list them in the walk book with minimal or no signage.  Doubt the drinkers are getting their beer & consulting the Walk Book for a place to go.


----------



## czimborbryan (Jun 18, 2007)

Some places along the M&M trails in CT have already experienced heavy partying and no clean-up.  It would be nice to somehow keep the party kids away.  At the very least, a trash can or two would be handy.  It would be nice if we had rangers of somesort to patrol the trails.  Maybe once National status has been designated.


----------



## czimborbryan (Jun 21, 2007)

Does anybody knoe if the M&M trails in Mass have designated camping spots?


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 22, 2007)

I have had online communication with the guy who maintains a chunk of the trail.  If memory serves me correctly, his name is Pat Fletcher.  I may have even communicated with him here.  I'm tempted to say he was featured in the last year or two in AMC's Outdoors Magazine.

I'll try & find more info....


----------



## czimborbryan (Jun 24, 2007)

According to Pat Fletcher of the AMC, "There are 4 shelters and one camping area about a days hike apart north of Rt.9 in Amherst. We hope to establish one more north of Rt.2 in Erving between the Wendell SF shelter and Mt. Grace."

I suppose that Mass has similar political constraints as CT regarding the management of the M&M trails.  Why is it that the AMC can establish designated camping and the CFPA can not?


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 30, 2007)

Quick guess would be land ownership, National forest Vs. State forest or private land.


----------

